# Why can't I open .pdf files in my hotmail?



## spanky88 (Jan 27, 2009)

For the past two weeks I have not been able to open a weekly .pdf file sent out by my employer. It worked previously but just stopped. If I click on the file enough it will finally say something about not able to scan or something. I am running Vista, updated to Adobe reader 9.0, and have Norton 360 running on my computer. My employer said that I needed to download a free MIME decoder...... I'm not sure why I would need this when it just stopped working..... Can anyone help me???


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start search and type in internet explorer the second from top will be "Internet explorer (No add on's) select this now get your Hotmail should now work. The problem is Norton it dumps a add on that prevents opening the attachment. Me I would be rid of Norton it is a most hopeless attempt at doing the job you want it for, only suitable for advanced users.. then they should know better. Use Nod32 or the free version of AVG. Turn on windows firewall.


----------



## spanky88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok i tried that, open my email account and clicked on the attached.... this is the error that pops up....The file LAPossibleShiftsByNumber.pdf could not be scanned for viruses due to an internal error..... This is the same error that came up before :4-dontkno


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Did you use the Norton Removal Tool (NRT)? If not download the NRT and save it to your desktop. Close all windows. Right-click on NRT, select Run as Administrator. When NRT complete, re-boot.

Then reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hi-lighted) | Click OK

In the interim, can you download the un-opened PDF and then open it & view? 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

